# problème suppression message sous Mail



## montgo (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de changer de mac. J'ai exporté tous mes mails sans souci mais je suis devant une grande inconnue !!
Dans ma boite de réception et ma boite messages envoyés, il y a des messages que je n'arrive pas à effacer (9 dans ma boite de réception, 68 dans l'autre) : ils deviennent gris et l'icône "supprimer" se transforme en"annuler effacer" quand je me positionne sur un message. :rose:
Je ne peux d'ailleurs pas les déplacer dans une autre boite aux lettres.

merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

bienvenue

quel OS ( quel mail)?

comment s'est faite la bascule des archives Mail?
( pas à la main j'espère)
de quel OS à quel OS  ( de quel mac à quel mac)


de quand date la derniere réparation des autorisations?
A faire

de quand date la derniere reconstruction des bal ( menu Mail /BAL/ reconstruire)

A faire

enfin restera a botte secrète  du deplacement de _envelope index

_le tout est détaillé dans les archives et fils évoquant déjà ce genre d'ennui


Note du modo : et quel forum ? Applications ? non ! Les logiciels "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## montgo (20 Octobre 2008)

Note du modo : et quel forum ? Applications ? non ! Les logiciels "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.[/QUOTE]

cette question a déjà été posée dans internet et réseau, elle a été "déménagée" sur ce forum... 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/app-mail-impossible-de-supprimer-des-mails-231025.html


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

et c'est pour ca que Pascal77  a aussi déplacé le tien dans la bonne section


----------



## montgo (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne savais pas à quoi pouvais servir de reconstruire des BAL... maintenant je sais !! Merci Pascal . (je suis pas hyper douée en informatique, de là à déplacer des mails à la mains, faut pas pousser


----------



## moussevp (17 Avril 2009)

bonjour,
Au sujet des courriels gris dans Mail, il faut modifier les paramètres dans préférences > comptes > Comportement des BAL > Messages envoyés ou autres catégories et ensuite modifier les paramètres : jamais....

Voilà, pour moi ça a fonctionné.
A bientot


----------

